# AT&T and my web server



## Majin Silver (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok, so I set up Apache and everything was peachy. Until I found out AT&T will not allow you to run your own server. AT&T's broadband dept. has been bought out by Comcast, making Comcast the #1 cable provider in the united states, and they are using the same policies as AT&T. This means for about what..maybe 60% of the country, Apache is completly useless unless you are a business. Good thing I didn't open my wallet for the expenisve MAC OS X Server. Isn't there anything I can do to be able to host the server without paying through the ass?


----------



## uoba (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm confused... are you running Apache from your own machine at your own desk? Or is it a hosted machine somewhere else?

Why wouldn't you be able to run Apache from your own machine over broadband!


----------



## Majin Silver (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm using Apache on my computer at my own home. However, I can't let the outside world into it, because AT&T blocks the outside world from accessing my network. I asked them about it, and all they would tell me, is it is against their user policy to have your own server. They wouldn't even tell me why. All I want to do, is use Apache to host my own website, but they don't allow it.


----------



## uoba (Jun 27, 2003)

Wow, this is bad... I presume they must be blocking your port 80 or something... can't you change providers?

I wish I could help with info but I'm on the other side of the Atlantic!

Do you have a router off them? If so, they have complete control over your usage.


----------



## Majin Silver (Jun 27, 2003)

yup, plus they have a monopoly in my area so I can't switch! :'(


----------



## uoba (Jun 27, 2003)

What about changing your port that you serve on (I think you can do this in the Apache configuration file). However, I don't know the implications of this.

Geez, this sounds like paranoia at it's worst! Ask them what it would take to allow you to serve.


----------



## Majin Silver (Jun 27, 2003)

hm yeah, maybe I can allow traffic through another port..
The only way they will allow you to have a server is if you are a business. The reason for this is because they want a piece of a pie.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jun 27, 2003)

There are several hosting companies that offer collocation services for reasonable $$$. You provide the server and they provide power, ethernet, and minimal support (typically for just the power/ethernet  ).


----------



## Majin Silver (Jun 27, 2003)

hm ok thanks


----------



## Majin Silver (Jun 27, 2003)

I don't suppose you could suggest a good one?


----------

